
Python Bite Is Without Venom | Dr Dobb's - felixr
http://www.drdobbs.com/open-source/python-bite-is-without-venom/240160744
======
Someone
_" Coverity gauges that since 2006, Python has achieved a defect density of
.005 (or .005 defects per 1,000 lines of code) [...] To date, the Coverity
Scan service has analyzed nearly 400,000 lines of Python code and identified
996 new defects — 860 of which have been fixed by the Python community,"_

I don't understand that. 400,000 lines times .005/1000, in my book, equals
around 2 defects. Interpreting the 0.005 as the more reasonable 'per line', it
would expect 2000 defects, not 1000. Does that mean there are 1000 other known
defects in Python that Coverity did not find, or that they found, but ignored
as not being new? Or did they check what fraction of known defects they found,
and extrapolated from there to get an estimate for the number of not found
defects?

Dr Dobbs copy-pasted their press release at
[http://www.coverity.com/company/press-
releases/read/coverity...](http://www.coverity.com/company/press-
releases/read/coverity-finds-python-sets-new-level-of-quality-for-open-source-
software) and the report requires registration, so can anybody explain?

